# 3 350's in the service dept



## Bret Austin (Apr 28, 2001)

The first snow of the season was a whopper. 13 inches of windblown white stuff. I plowed from 5:30 am until 6pm with my 2000 F350 Diesel dually (only 15k miles on it). My OFF light on the shift lever (overdrive light) began to blink. I checked the owners manual and it said "Have transmission checked asap". I went down to the local Ford dealer and there were 2 other new F350's in there with the same problem. Diagnostics said the tranny fluid was overheating. Problem is, that with all that work on the tranny, the cooler is way down at the bottom of the front, compltely blocked by the plow and mounting hardware.

Does anybody have any ideas for this?

Thanks


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

It shouldn't be happening. I have had any problems with my stock trans cooler. 

Here is my thought.

I am not a big fan of up grade mods. However maybe a bigger trans cooler would help to solve your problem.

Geoff


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

I would agree. Add a bigger cooler. Also if you do not have one install a temp guage. Then you can monitor the temp. If it gets hot let it idle for a while to cool off. You must have really been working it hard. I have not had any problem either.


----------



## scotty2222 (Nov 24, 2001)

Hey CT

There is also a trans pan cooler that you can install to which helps. The best thing to do is go to www.ford-diesel.com and ask the question in there they will give you the best info for that. Hope this helps

Scott


----------



## Kent Lawns (Jan 18, 2000)

Plow in low range.

Problem solved.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2001)

Bret,

Adding a cooler is a good idea.

Get a Trans Temp gauge and change to synthetic.

I have Mobil 1 in mine and my temps never exceed 165 deg.

Greg


----------



## WHITE=GREEN (Jan 14, 2001)

bret,
first and foremost buy a tranny temp gauge. this way you can SEE whats going on with the temps before the light comes on. once the light comes on/blinking youve probably already burnt your fluid. the factory ford tranny cooler is nowhere close to being big enough for plowing. especially in a small lot where you get little air flow thru the cooler. i bought an aftermarket cooler (30,000 GVW) from perma-cool with an electric fan mounted on it. this way in a small lot i can turn it on/off when i feel i need it. plowing with a diesel in low range as mentioned is probably not an option. your rear gears in a dually are too low to be productive. can you say 2 MPH in reverse? if it gets hot take it for a quick spin around the block. this will cool it off much quicker than sitting and idling which unless you have it in nuetral i dont think the pump is activated to pump the fluid thru the tranny. hope this helps if you have any more questions email me.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

I think additional cooling is needed,if you dont,plan on rebuiding it soon.Synthetic will not reduce trans temps enough to solve this problem,the sheering of fluid is what is heating it up,synthetic sheers the same,and heats up the same.It will protect longer,and not burn as easy though.The Ford cooler is verysmall looking,as compared to my Dodge,but thats all i have to compare it with,my Dodges trans temp has hit 187 in the hot line when plowing in tight spot,but quickly drops to 140-150 as soon as you get above 10 mph,for a minute.The remote cooler/fan is probably theb est bet if room is tight in front of the radiator.


----------



## jjdonovan (Nov 1, 2001)

*added an aftermarket cooler*

Just my 2c worth,
After looking at the stock location on my F450 4X4 dump and realizing that the stock location, (my truck has the added tow package tranny cooler) was so low that it would be completely blocked by the plow blade or windblown snow. I installed a HAYDEN cooler rated for 15,000 GVW from NAPA.
I mounted this right up front as high as I could get it behind the grill and the first thing to catch the airflow. Install time was 30 min. a little tight to install the plastic push nuts but I managed. I am also going to install a temp gauge just to help out on the long uphill hauls in the summer when it tows my backhoe around.jj donovan


----------



## intimidator (Jun 5, 2001)

Anyone else notice the trans. temp gauge in the 02 superdutys seem to go up to the middle of the gauge after about 2 miles and just stay there?

Jason


----------



## sledhead (Nov 23, 2001)

*Trans temp*

Yup. Mine does.


----------

